# Ohhh what a night!!!



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, I was headed to Orange County, but as I was driving through Diamond Bar, I got a ping so I stopped. Picked up this dude (weirdo) who got in the front seat with me, and then proceeded to complain about his previous Uber driver who 'abandoned him' at Carl's Jr.  To make matters worse, he tells me he lives with his mother, and she has autism, and he takes care of her. Then he keeps complaining (again) about the Uber driver, calling him an "asshole" and then tells me he was "freezing his balls off" while waiting for the Uber driver who abandoned him. So I pull up to his mother's house and end the trip and he sits there looking at me. I get another ping, so I accept it, and tell him "I have to go now" and he's staring at me (checking me out, eww). So he shakes my hand and gets out. I then proceed to get my hand sanitizer out and clean my hands, then off to my next pickup, which was also in Diamond Bar.

This pick up lands me smack dab in the middle of downtown LA (YUCK). I hate driving in downtown LA, but away I go. I drop off my passengers, and then proceed to get tons of pings, all from cheap-asses who are "POOL" - but guess what? I don't know what's going on, but I'm not seeing "POOL" on the pings anymore. I don't know it's POOL until AFTER I get to the pax pick up location! Is Uber doing something sneaky now? So I take this cheapstake to her destination, and I get a whopping $2.62 out of all that - wow. So the next ping I get, I take it and again, come to find out it's another POOL once I get to the destination! So I canceled it before the rider came to the car and selected "do not charge rider." I do NOT want POOLS. They are cheap and a waste of my time.

I then pick up three pax from a fancy restaurant in LA, and pull up in front. I see the valet guy coming over to me, so I roll down the window and tell him "I'm picking someone up" - I didn't tell him I was Uber, and I don't have the stickers on the window either, so they don't know. He proceeds to tell me to "drive around to the side of the building" - so I don't move - and the dude is giving me dirty looks, and then the pax comes up to my window and says: "Are you Ubergrlzzz?" I said "Yes, _hurry up_ and get in, that guy wants me to move!" So the three of them get in and weren't friendly. Maybe they didn't appreciate my curt "hurry up and get in" but pax don't understand how hard it can be for an Uber driver to navigate through downtown LA. We can't just stop anywhere. Geez.

So then, tonight I had three "no-shows". I always wait the customary 5 min., then hit cancel and "rider no-show" so I can collect the $3.75 fee. Well, tonight, my no-shows are not showing up on my trip history, and the $3.75 no show fee isn't showing up either. I sent a message to Uber, let's see if they fix it.

And worst of all... *no tips tonight*, and I completed 12. Even took a guy to LAX. No tip! I'd like to know why people go out to eat at a fancy restaurant, order drinks in a bar, etc., you know they're spending $$ and tipping the server and bartender, but they can't afford a few bucks for their driver? It's such crap. I'm tired of cheap people.


----------



## MidKnightHer (Nov 8, 2016)

This should help to alleviate some pain.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey there dude when you're out on a date if you get too close does she pushed you away
 man I can't be a liar... oh dude your breaths on Fire
Pulled into the station for some gasoline his breath set fire to the whole damn thing 
dude can't be a liar oh man your breaths on Fire 
............Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow that must have been quite an ****! And do you febreeze them in the mouth?


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm in Denver and I had a couple no shows cancelations not show up either? I really hope uber didn't stop paying out on those and not even tell us. If they did I'm waiting 2 mins top for any pax now!


----------



## FinallyDone2017 (Jan 14, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I was headed to Orange County, but as I was driving through Diamond Bar, I got a ping so I stopped. Picked up this dude (weirdo) who got in the front seat with me, and then proceeded to complain about his previous Uber driver who 'abandoned him' at Carl's Jr.  To make matters worse, he tells me he lives with his mother, and she has autism, and he takes care of her. Then he keeps complaining (again) about the Uber driver, calling him an "asshole" and then tells me he was "freezing his balls off" while waiting for the Uber driver who abandoned him. So I pull up to his mother's house and end the trip and he sits there looking at me. I get another ping, so I accept it, and tell him "I have to go now" and he's staring at me (checking me out, eww). So he shakes my hand and gets out. I then proceed to get my hand sanitizer out and clean my hands, then off to my next pickup, which was also in Diamond Bar.
> 
> This pick up lands me smack dab in the middle of downtown LA (YUCK). I hate driving in downtown LA, but away I go. I drop off my passengers, and then proceed to get tons of pings, all from cheap-asses who are "POOL" - but guess what? I don't know what's going on, but I'm not seeing "POOL" on the pings anymore. I don't know it's POOL until AFTER I get to the pax pick up location! Is Uber doing something sneaky now? So I take this cheapstake to her destination, and I get a whopping $2.62 out of all that - wow. So the next ping I get, I take it and again, come to find out it's another POOL once I get to the destination! So I canceled it before the rider came to the car and selected "do not charge rider." I do NOT want POOLS. They are cheap and a waste of my time.
> 
> ...


Living in the Midwest, I wouldn't give a F*** if you're freezing In Orange County. Grow a pair! Lol


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

please tell me you only do this part time.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

FinallyDone2017 said:


> Living in the Midwest, I wouldn't give a F*** if you're freezing In Orange County. Grow a pair! Lol


Right?! That's exactly what I was thinking. It was 55 degrees! Big deal. I'm sure that's like summer to you Midwesterners.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

SoobieDriver said:


> I'm in Denver and I had a couple no shows cancelations not show up either? I really hope uber didn't stop paying out on those and not even tell us. If they did I'm waiting 2 mins top for any pax now!


Yeah, that's totally unfair and bogus if they do that. I'll now wait 2 min. also. I've sent them several messages with no response (so far). Let's see if I get any response. The way I figure it, Uber owes me about $12 on those three no-shows. That would put some gas in my car.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> please tell me you only do this part time.


Why - what's it to you?


Rick N. said:


> Wow that must have been quite an ****! And do you febreeze them in the mouth?


No, but I'd like to.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I was headed to Orange County, but as I was driving through Diamond Bar, I got a ping so I stopped. Picked up this dude (weirdo) who got in the front seat with me, and then proceeded to complain about his previous Uber driver who 'abandoned him' at Carl's Jr.  To make matters worse, he tells me he lives with his mother, and she has autism, and he takes care of her. Then he keeps complaining (again) about the Uber driver, calling him an "asshole" and then tells me he was "freezing his balls off" while waiting for the Uber driver who abandoned him. So I pull up to his mother's house and end the trip and he sits there looking at me. I get another ping, so I accept it, and tell him "I have to go now" and he's staring at me (checking me out, eww). So he shakes my hand and gets out. I then proceed to get my hand sanitizer out and clean my hands, then off to my next pickup, which was also in Diamond Bar.
> 
> This pick up lands me smack dab in the middle of downtown LA (YUCK). I hate driving in downtown LA, but away I go. I drop off my passengers, and then proceed to get tons of pings, all from cheap-asses who are "POOL" - but guess what? I don't know what's going on, but I'm not seeing "POOL" on the pings anymore. I don't know it's POOL until AFTER I get to the pax pick up location! Is Uber doing something sneaky now? So I take this cheapstake to her destination, and I get a whopping $2.62 out of all that - wow. So the next ping I get, I take it and again, come to find out it's another POOL once I get to the destination! So I canceled it before the rider came to the car and selected "do not charge rider." I do NOT want POOLS. They are cheap and a waste of my time.
> 
> ...


Ya know what's worse? When one pax is about to tip but then his partner talks him out of it, and offers a clammy-palmed, weak handshake instead. That crap happened to me last night. This was after I wasted ~15 minutes right before bar closing time backtracking to avoid a train, (he insisted on it), which would've just passed if we'd simply waited.

This ride began when "Jose Maria", (one of the two pax), walked up to my vehicle and said, "Is this the best Lyft can do?" I was parked right on top of the pin he dropped, but he was actually across the street. I'm sorry that you can't use the app properly, Jose. Totes my fault.  In retrospect, I should've canceled at that point and told him to find another driver to abuse. He's lucky I didn't shake that weak hand of his more vigorously, and grind some bones together, after the bullchit he subjected me to.


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I was headed to Orange County, but as I was driving through Diamond Bar, I got a ping so I stopped. Picked up this dude (weirdo) who got in the front seat with me, and then proceeded to complain about his previous Uber driver who 'abandoned him' at Carl's Jr.  To make matters worse, he tells me he lives with his mother, and she has autism, and he takes care of her. Then he keeps complaining (again) about the Uber driver, calling him an "asshole" and then tells me he was "freezing his balls off" while waiting for the Uber driver who abandoned him. So I pull up to his mother's house and end the trip and he sits there looking at me. I get another ping, so I accept it, and tell him "I have to go now" and he's staring at me (checking me out, eww). So he shakes my hand and gets out. I then proceed to get my hand sanitizer out and clean my hands, then off to my next pickup, which was also in Diamond Bar.
> 
> This pick up lands me smack dab in the middle of downtown LA (YUCK). I hate driving in downtown LA, but away I go. I drop off my passengers, and then proceed to get tons of pings, all from cheap-asses who are "POOL" - but guess what? I don't know what's going on, but I'm not seeing "POOL" on the pings anymore. I don't know it's POOL until AFTER I get to the pax pick up location! Is Uber doing something sneaky now? So I take this cheapstake to her destination, and I get a whopping $2.62 out of all that - wow. So the next ping I get, I take it and again, come to find out it's another POOL once I get to the destination! So I canceled it before the rider came to the car and selected "do not charge rider." I do NOT want POOLS. They are cheap and a waste of my time.
> 
> ...


QUIT


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

supernaut said:


> Ya know what's worse? When one pax is about to tip but then his partner talks him out of it, and offers a clammy-palmed, weak handshake instead. That crap happened to me last night. This was after I wasted ~15 minutes right before bar closing time backtracking to avoid a train, (he insisted on it), which would've just passed if we'd simply waited.
> 
> This ride began when "Jose Maria", (one of the two pax), walked up to my vehicle and said, "Is this the best Lyft can do?" I was parked right on top of the pin he dropped, but he was actually across the street. I'm sorry that you can't use the app properly, Jose. Totes my fault.  In retrospect, I should've canceled at that point and told him to find another driver to abuse. He's lucky I didn't shake that weak hand of his more vigorously, and grind some bones together, after the bullchit he subjected me to.


Jeez, how rude. Yes, you probably should have canceled on him, but hindsight. Next time, you'll know!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

TheAntMiami said:


> QUIT


Why don't you quit? This is a forum for COMPLAINTS unless you weren't aware. Isn't that what we're supposed to do here? Duh.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Some just take longer to get it. This is a part time gig . No use thinking about the inconsiderate pax the worst is yet to come . pickups at Costco going .5 miles , arguments , false reports . we are just trying to help as we see u posting many complaints


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> Some just are slow on the uptake. This is a part time gig . No use thinking about the inconsiderate pax the worst is yet to come . pickups at Costco going .5 miles , arguments , false reports . we are just trying to help as we see u posting many complaints


I post a lot of complaints because I have legitimate complaints. I see the system as flawed. I see there are room for improvements. I think that there should be consequences on BOTH SIDES for rude drivers and pax. But there isn't.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I post a lot of complaints because I have legitimate complaints. I see the system as flawed. I see there are room for improvements. I think that there should be consequences on BOTH SIDES for rude drivers and pax. But there isn't.


Don't get me wrong this is compliants and i agree you are free and justified doing so. you seem a nice enough person I'd hate to see you in a bad spot in a bad neighborhood or sexually assaulted . It's not quite what it seems


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> Don't get me wrong this is compliants and i agree you are free and justified doing so. you seem a nice enough person I'd hate to see you in a bad spot in a bad neighborhood or sexually assaulted . It's not quite what it seems


I pity the fool who tries to sexually assault me. I fought off an attacker when I was 16 - attempted to rape me. I'm small, but very strong. And I know how to hurt a man where it counts.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I pity the fool who tries to sexually assault me. I fought off an attacker when I was 16 - attempted to rape me. I'm small, but very strong. And I know how to hurt a man where it counts.


I'm a 240lb weight lifter but I have been put in some compromising risky situations with uber


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> I'm a 240lb weight lifter but I have been put in some compromising risky situations with uber


No matter what job you have, there's always a risk. I have been lucky in that so far, I've one had creepy guys ask me out, or check me out. Haven't had anything too bad. I think 99% of the time, the pax are not looking for trouble, just wanting to get to their destination.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> No matter what job you have, there's always a risk. I have been lucky in that so far, I've one had creepy guys ask me out, or check me out. Haven't had anything too bad. I think 99% of the time, the pax are not looking for trouble, just wanting to get to their destination.


You're right, but there is the 1% to consider. As a woman, you're more likely to be attacked. God made men, Sam Colt made them equal.

Get a small pistol and carry it with you in the car, in a hidden but quickly accessible location. I recommend 9mm or at least .38 Spl in caliber. It doesn't have to be expensive or brand new, just reliable. Practice at a range, load it with +P HP ammunition, and pray you never have to use it.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

supernaut said:


> You're right, but there is the 1% to consider. As a woman, you're more likely to be attacked. God made men, Sam Colt made them equal.
> 
> Get a small pistol and carry it with you in the car, in a hidden but quickly accessible location. I recommend 9mm or at least .38 SPC in caliber. It doesn't have to be expensive or brand new, just reliable. Load it with +P HP ammunition, and pray you never have to use it.


I already have a 9mm. Might keep it under the seat (just in case). Or maybe I'll take my burly husband out with me on rides. He'd like to go - but I heard Uber has a policy that no friends or spouses can ride along.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I already have a 9mm. Might keep it under the seat (just in case)...


Glad to hear it. Yup, keep that bad boy handy when you're driving. A pistol can't do jack for you if you leave it at home.


----------



## langhornedriver (Dec 25, 2016)

I've thought about carring my 9mm in the car too. Unforuntately it's against uber's policies. But ya know what? Some policies are stupid! That's one of them. I bet most cabbies carry a gun.

Who are they to tell me that I can't defend myself if my life is threatened. They're so dumb.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

langhornedriver said:


> I've thought about carring my 9mm in the car too. Unforuntately it's against uber's policies. But ya know what? Some policies are stupid! That's one of them. I bet most cabbies carry a gun.
> 
> Who are they to tell me that I can't defend myself if my life is threatened. They're so dumb.


Fuber's ridiculous policies are not law, nor will they protect you from harm.

If you ever need to defend yourself with a firearm, driving for Fuber will be the LEAST of your concerns.


----------



## langhornedriver (Dec 25, 2016)

This is one of many reasons I voted for Trump


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Yeah, that's totally unfair and bogus if they do that. I'll now wait 2 min. also. I've sent them several messages with no response (so far). Let's see if I get any response. The way I figure it, Uber owes me about $12 on those three no-shows. That would put some gas in my car.


Exactly! May seem like nothing to them but it is a lot for us. Like honestly no one likes to put unnecessary mileage on their car and not get paid for it by uber.


----------



## MidKnightHer (Nov 8, 2016)

I'd rather lose a job than lose my life.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I was headed to Orange County, but as I was driving through Diamond Bar, I got a ping so I stopped. Picked up this dude (weirdo) who got in the front seat with me, and then proceeded to complain about his previous Uber driver who 'abandoned him' at Carl's Jr.  To make matters worse, he tells me he lives with his mother, and she has autism, and he takes care of her. Then he keeps complaining (again) about the Uber driver, calling him an "asshole" and then tells me he was "freezing his balls off" while waiting for the Uber driver who abandoned him. So I pull up to his mother's house and end the trip and he sits there looking at me. I get another ping, so I accept it, and tell him "I have to go now" and he's staring at me (checking me out, eww). So he shakes my hand and gets out. I then proceed to get my hand sanitizer out and clean my hands, then off to my next pickup, which was also in Diamond Bar.
> 
> This pick up lands me smack dab in the middle of downtown LA (YUCK). I hate driving in downtown LA, but away I go. I drop off my passengers, and then proceed to get tons of pings, all from cheap-asses who are "POOL" - but guess what? I don't know what's going on, but I'm not seeing "POOL" on the pings anymore. I don't know it's POOL until AFTER I get to the pax pick up location! Is Uber doing something sneaky now? So I take this cheapstake to her destination, and I get a whopping $2.62 out of all that - wow. So the next ping I get, I take it and again, come to find out it's another POOL once I get to the destination! So I canceled it before the rider came to the car and selected "do not charge rider." I do NOT want POOLS. They are cheap and a waste of my time.
> 
> ...


Don't blame the players that YOU GOT PLAYED!!! FUBER wants you to provide phone chargers, candy, and flavored water; which one did you NOT PROVIDE? When they ask you for the FREE STUFF TELL THEM " This is a car, not a dam 7 11.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

SoobieDriver said:


> I'm in Denver and I had a couple no shows cancelations not show up either? I really hope uber didn't stop paying out on those and not even tell us. If they did I'm waiting 2 mins top for any pax now!


I got paid for my no shows within 12 hours after contacting them. I contacted them using fare review of the trip immediately prior to the missing no shows.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> Don't blame the players that YOU GOT PLAYED!!! FUBER wants you to provide phone chargers, candy, and flavored water; which one did you NOT PROVIDE? When they ask you for the FREE STUFF TELL THEM " This is a car, not a dam 7 11.


Jeez, someone sounds bitter. 

My pax don't ask for free stuff. I only provide phone chargers, and hard candy. Most of the time, they don't even use the phone chargers. Most of the time, it's for the longer trips, and I don't mind.

I do NOT provide water! If they start asking for me to "entertain" them, I tell them they should have hired a limo. Yes, I actually had a rude pax expect me to entertain him.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> I got paid for my no shows within 12 hours after contacting them. I contacted them using fare review of the trip immediately prior to the missing no shows.


I can't even GET to my fare review because the trips aren't even showing up! Still no response from Uber, and I messaged them last night. I was just gyped out of $12 I guess.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I was headed to Orange County, but as I was driving through Diamond Bar, I got a ping so I stopped. Picked up this dude (weirdo) who got in the front seat with me, and then proceeded to complain about his previous Uber driver who 'abandoned him' at Carl's Jr.  To make matters worse, he tells me he lives with his mother, and she has autism, and he takes care of her. Then he keeps complaining (again) about the Uber driver, calling him an "asshole" and then tells me he was "freezing his balls off" while waiting for the Uber driver who abandoned him. So I pull up to his mother's house and end the trip and he sits there looking at me. I get another ping, so I accept it, and tell him "I have to go now" and he's staring at me (checking me out, eww). So he shakes my hand and gets out. I then proceed to get my hand sanitizer out and clean my hands, then off to my next pickup, which was also in Diamond Bar.
> 
> This pick up lands me smack dab in the middle of downtown LA (YUCK). I hate driving in downtown LA, but away I go. I drop off my passengers, and then proceed to get tons of pings, all from cheap-asses who are "POOL" - but guess what? I don't know what's going on, but I'm not seeing "POOL" on the pings anymore. I don't know it's POOL until AFTER I get to the pax pick up location! Is Uber doing something sneaky now? So I take this cheapstake to her destination, and I get a whopping $2.62 out of all that - wow. So the next ping I get, I take it and again, come to find out it's another POOL once I get to the destination! So I canceled it before the rider came to the car and selected "do not charge rider." I do NOT want POOLS. They are cheap and a waste of my time.
> 
> ...


Whenever life gets me down or angry.I just play this song.It might be self brainwashing.But I do feel better after I listen.lol


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I can't even GET to my fare review because the trips aren't even showing up! Still no response from Uber, and I messaged them last night. I was just gyped out of $12 I guess.


Use fare review of the trip immediately prior to the missing trip or trips. That is what I did and I got paid within 12 hours. They did not ask me for screenshots or anything.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I can't even GET to my fare review because the trips aren't even showing up! Still no response from Uber, and I messaged them last night. I was just gyped out of $12 I guess.


This is happening to everyone. So far I've only managed to get 1 of 2 cancellations paid for and that took three days of constant emailing.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/watch-out-for-missing-no-show-trips.134704/


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I was headed to Orange County, but as I was driving through Diamond Bar, I got a ping so I stopped. Picked up this dude (weirdo) who got in the front seat with me, and then proceeded to complain about his previous Uber driver who 'abandoned him' at Carl's Jr.  To make matters worse, he tells me he lives with his mother, and she has autism, and he takes care of her. Then he keeps complaining (again) about the Uber driver, calling him an "asshole" and then tells me he was "freezing his balls off" while waiting for the Uber driver who abandoned him. So I pull up to his mother's house and end the trip and he sits there looking at me. I get another ping, so I accept it, and tell him "I have to go now" and he's staring at me (checking me out, eww). So he shakes my hand and gets out. I then proceed to get my hand sanitizer out and clean my hands, then off to my next pickup, which was also in Diamond Bar.
> 
> This pick up lands me smack dab in the middle of downtown LA (YUCK). I hate driving in downtown LA, but away I go. I drop off my passengers, and then proceed to get tons of pings, all from cheap-asses who are "POOL" - but guess what? I don't know what's going on, but I'm not seeing "POOL" on the pings anymore. I don't know it's POOL until AFTER I get to the pax pick up location! Is Uber doing something sneaky now? So I take this cheapstake to her destination, and I get a whopping $2.62 out of all that - wow. So the next ping I get, I take it and again, come to find out it's another POOL once I get to the destination! So I canceled it before the rider came to the car and selected "do not charge rider." I do NOT want POOLS. They are cheap and a waste of my time.
> 
> ...


Because most people don't care about anyone but themselves.ive driven lots of people to million dollar homes where they tell me to look at their brand new Mercedes or BMW and almost never a tip,or bartenders I pick up that brag about how they made $500 in a 6 hour shift but can't even give me a god damn dollar.just the way our wonderful world is.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> Some just take longer to get it. This is a part time gig . No use thinking about the inconsiderate pax the worst is yet to come . pickups at Costco going .5 miles , arguments , false reports . we are just trying to help as we see u posting many complaints


i don't think u get it. this is a complaint thread where they let some steam out. i don't think they want to hear ur reply of the obvious "please tell me this is part time".


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Jeez, someone sounds bitter.
> 
> My pax don't ask for free stuff. I only provide phone chargers, and hard candy. Most of the time, they don't even use the phone chargers. Most of the time, it's for the longer trips, and I don't mind.
> 
> I do NOT provide water! If they start asking for me to "entertain" them, I tell them they should have hired a limo. Yes, I actually had a rude pax expect me to entertain him.


 That whole Entertainment BS bogles my mind. This one lady said she didn't tip me because I didn't entertain her. WTF??! I'm a college student, studying computer science. That field does not usually attract flashy personalities. If I had talent in singing, acting or comedic timing I'd be in LA, booking auditions, not driving an Uber car around Seattle Washington. Did I miss the part when I downloaded the app about making balloon animals for the customers? Even on the Uber app they have a badge for Entertainment! Again WTF? I thought I was a contractor for a ride share company, not Barnum and Bailey.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

langhornedriver said:


> I bet most cabbies carry a gun


Yes we do I carry a Glock 23. .40 caliber like what FBI agents carry easy to conceal but powerful enough to stop someone...loaded with hollow points 12 in clip one down the pipe so if I have to I can squeeze off more then 1 round......better to have and not need then to need and not have


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Yes we do I carry a Glock 23. .40 caliber like what FBI agents carry easy to conceal but powerful enough to stop someone...loaded with hollow points 12 in clip one down the pipe so if I have to I can squeeze off more then 1 round......better to have and not need then to need and not have


You are in violation of the Communist State of California.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't live in CA......check profile....besides they can have my pistol when they pry it from my cold dead hand....too many years in this country's military to be told I can't carry


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> I don't live in CA......check profile....besides they can have my pistol when they pry it from my cold dead hand


I didn't check before the post, my bad but I agree completely I usually have my Glock 26 somewhere near my armpit.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> I didn't check before the post, my bad but I agree completely I usually have my Glock 26 somewhere near my armpit.


Don't like ANY 9mm.....even when I made Srgnt in the Corps they had me qualify with a .45 then had me qualify with a 9mm.............after both they ask me which did I want to carry I said ".45 cuz shooting someone twice is a waste of time"......he laughed and signed out the .45 I carried for 11 years.............I like my .40 and sits right under my left arm


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> That whole Entertainment BS bogles my mind. This one lady said she didn't tip me because I didn't entertain her. WTF??! I'm a college student, studying computer science. That field does not usually attract flashy personalities. If I had talent in singing, acting or comedic timing I'd be in LA, booking auditions, not driving an Uber car around Seattle Washington. Did I miss the part when I downloaded the app about making balloon animals for the customers? Even on the Uber app they have a badge for Entertainment! Again WTF? I thought I was a contractor for a ride share company, not Barnum and Bailey.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> I got paid for my no shows within 12 hours after contacting them. I contacted them using fare review of the trip immediately prior to the missing no shows.


Well they want the guys name, the pickup address and trip ID which I can only pull up the address and it seems to be not good enough for them. Surprise surprise! I'll be sure to screenshot every trip I cancel now, lesson learned for sure!


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I drive in Toronto and once I got spit on and twice been punched in the head while driving and uber left me hung out to dry, I told uber any more problems in the car I'll handle them myself, if it means beating up a rider so be it, I'm in my 50s and have handicap tag as my legs don't work properly any more but I'm trained mixed martial arts and last September a young guy around 20 was swearing at me and calling me names so I pulled over and said sir ride is over out you go , he took a swing at me and missed and I said would you like to continue this on the sidewalk, he looked at the tag and said bring it on old man, I love it when they say that, we got out he took another swing and missed and then he was dropped with one punch and it broke his jaw as he was crying you broke my face, I said sir I asked if you wanted to continue on the sidewalk and I didn't get out to dance,I'm 5'9 and 265 , it's hard to defend yourself from a punch from the back seat but lots of fun when I see them face to face, I had the camera rolling on the trip and he didn't complain to uber


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Is Uber doing something sneaky now?


Now? No no no.

_Always._


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I'm small, but very strong. And I know how to hurt a man where it counts.


In the bank account?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

evad77 said:


> I said would you like to continue this on the sidewalk, he looked at the tag and said bring it on old man, I love it when they say that, we got out he took another swing and missed and then he was dropped with one punch and it broke his jaw as he was crying you broke my face, I said sir I asked if you wanted to continue on the sidewalk and I didn't get out to dance...


Ha, and I got called an Internet tough guy becuase I don't let pax smoke in my vehicle.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

evad77 said:


> I drive in Toronto and once I got spit on and twice been punched in the head while driving and uber left me hung out to dry, I told uber any more problems in the car I'll handle them myself, if it means beating up a rider so be it, I'm in my 50s and have handicap tag as my legs don't work properly any more but I'm trained mixed martial arts and last September a young guy around 20 was swearing at me and calling me names so I pulled over and said sir ride is over out you go , he took a swing at me and missed and I said would you like to continue this on the sidewalk, he looked at the tag and said bring it on old man, I love it when they say that, we got out he took another swing and missed and then he was dropped with one punch and it broke his jaw as he was crying you broke my face, I said sir I asked if you wanted to continue on the sidewalk and I didn't get out to dance,I'm 5'9 and 265 , it's hard to defend yourself from a punch from the back seat but lots of fun when I see them face to face, I had the camera rolling on the trip and he didn't complain to uber


What if he had a gun? He could have pulled it out and shot you dead.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> Use fare review of the trip immediately prior to the missing trip or trips. That is what I did and I got paid within 12 hours. They did not ask me for screenshots or anything.


I tried that, but the "fare review" wasn't showing up in the app. It was like the trip never existed!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> That whole Entertainment BS bogles my mind. This one lady said she didn't tip me because I didn't entertain her. WTF??! I'm a college student, studying computer science. That field does not usually attract flashy personalities. If I had talent in singing, acting or comedic timing I'd be in LA, booking auditions, not driving an Uber car around Seattle Washington. Did I miss the part when I downloaded the app about making balloon animals for the customers? Even on the Uber app they have a badge for Entertainment! Again WTF? I thought I was a contractor for a ride share company, not Barnum and Bailey.


Exactly. Listen up peeps. Uber doesn't *PAY ME ENOUGH* to entertain your sorry ass. Now, if you're looking for a clean car, excellent and safe driving, good navigation skills, and polite conversation, I'm your girl. Anything more than that, you care hire a damn limo and a comedian to entertain you. Get it? Jeez louise, people expect way too much!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> You are in violation of the Communist State of California.


Ask me if I give a damn. I've carried my 9mm in my glovebox on many occasions. Especially driving cross country. I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Exactly. Listen up peeps. Uber doesn't *PAY ME ENOUGH* to entertain your sorry ass. Now, if you're looking for a clean car, excellent and safe driving, good navigation skills, and polite conversation, I'm your girl. Anything more than that, you care hire a damn limo and a comedian to entertain you. Get it? Jeez louise, people expect way too much!


I am impressed it only took you a little over a month to figure out this Gig is bullturd.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> I am impressed it only took you a little over a month to figure out this Gig is bullturd.


Thanks. I catch on quickly. Uber needs to be aware that two can play this game.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Thanks. I catch on quickly. Uber needs to be aware that two can play this game.


I will let your comment of someone is bitter slide. I don't ever mean any ill will towards anyone, sarcasm is my middle name. Go make some money!!!!


----------



## SlaveWager (Sep 11, 2016)

SoobieDriver said:


> I'm in Denver and I had a couple no shows cancelations not show up either? I really hope uber didn't stop paying out on those and not even tell us. If they did I'm waiting 2 mins top for any pax now!


I'm in Las Vegas and driver cancellations for anything do not show on trip history anymore. You must screenshot the ride before cancelling, and/or note the name of the rider, time/date and "more information" to customer support. Then after a few dozen emails, finally someone from the USA thanks you and promises credit. Whatever planet they outsource the tier 1 support to, those people just paste the same script over and over and don't do anything until you freak out IN CAPS and write back a few dozen times. Have fun while your 'job' becomes a nightmare!


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

SlaveWager said:


> I'm in Las Vegas and driver cancellations for anything do not show on trip history anymore. You must screenshot the ride before cancelling, and/or note the name of the rider, time/date and "more information" to customer support. Then after a few dozen emails, finally someone from the USA thanks you and promises credit. Whatever planet they outsource the tier 1 support to, those people just paste the same script over and over and don't do anything until you freak out IN CAPS and write back a few dozen times. Have fun while your 'job' becomes a nightmare!


Yep exactly!it took all caps and saying supervisor over and over again and finally around the 8th email it felt like I was back on planet earth cause the person understood what I'd been asking for. It really is like night and day for the first 5,6,7 etc emails you send and then get one from a rep here in the USA. I mean I was using exclamation points, CAPS, and the words "escalate to supervisor now" like they were going out of style. Maybe they are doing it this way now so we don't feel the urge to cancel as many rides right after 5 mins passes? Passive-aggressive much?


----------



## SlaveWager (Sep 11, 2016)

SoobieDriver said:


> Yep exactly!it took all caps and saying supervisor over and over again and finally around the 8th email it felt like I was back on planet earth cause the person understood what I'd been asking for. It really is like night and day for the first 5,6,7 etc emails you send and then get one from a rep here in the USA. I mean I was using exclamation points, CAPS, and the words "escalate to supervisor now" like they were going out of style. Maybe they are doing it this way now so we don't feel the urge to cancel as many rides right after 5 mins passes? Passive-aggressive much?


I'm no attorney, but IMO Uber seems to be attempting to breach contract by hiding trip history in an attempt to avoid paying for no-show riders.

Here is a link to the Federal Trade Commision who just fined Uber $20 million for misleading drivers about how much they will make:

https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov

Answer a few questions related to your complaint and then tell the FTC what happened in your own words.
Complaints from consumers help detect patterns of fraud and abuse. The FTC would like to know about your complaint.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

SoobieDriver said:


> Yep exactly!it took all caps and saying supervisor over and over again and finally around the 8th email it felt like I was back on planet earth cause the person understood what I'd been asking for. It really is like night and day for the first 5,6,7 etc emails you send and then get one from a rep here in the USA. I mean I was using exclamation points, CAPS, and the words "escalate to supervisor now" like they were going out of style. Maybe they are doing it this way now so we don't feel the urge to cancel as many rides right after 5 mins passes? Passive-aggressive much?


Finally got a response today from Uber. They said the $15 they owe me for the other night's 'no-shows' would show up in my payment history, and lo and behold, it DID! I was shocked. I guess it's my lucky day. 

Let this be a lesson to all Uber drivers. CYA and screenshot or write down all the information on future 'no shows' so you don't get screwed.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

For what it is worth, I got paid for a cancelled ride.. it was 2 days ago. I was pulling in front of the idiot's house when he cancelled. I think I got $4 something for it. I can check later.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

.

Come on, did anyone else have this song go through your head when you saw the thread title?


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Finally got a response today from Uber. They said the $15 they owe me for the other night's 'no-shows' would show up in my payment history, and lo and behold, it DID! I was shocked. I guess it's my lucky day.
> 
> Let this be a lesson to all Uber drivers. CYA and screenshot or write down all the information on future 'no shows' so you don't get screwed.


Funny! I just got mine today too! AND I got the whole whopping $10 per cancel too! woooooohoooooo!


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> .
> 
> Come on, did anyone else have this song go through your head when you saw the thread title?


I did! Great song btw


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> .
> 
> Come on, did anyone else have this song go through your head when you saw the thread title?


Of course. But then it also brought back a night of shame when I totally ruined this song during a drunken night of karaoke! lol


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


>





Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> .
> 
> Come on, did anyone else have this song go through your head when you saw the thread title?


 Driving and Driven posted it here first yesterday.LOL


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

2 words....

_Welcome to Uber.
_
Okay, it's 3 words...


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Why don't you quit? This is a forum for COMPLAINTS unless you weren't aware. Isn't that what we're supposed to do here? Duh.


This is NOT a forum for complaints in cause you weren't aware. This is a forum so that similar folks with similar experiences can share those experiences with others be they good or bad. It's a place to vent and a place to share. It's a community and not simply a place to throw a hissy-fit. There are good things about Uber (sometimes hard to find) and they can be shared here as well. This is a place for questions and answers and a place for sharing and community.
I know most posts on most forums are negative but it does not need to be that way.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> This is NOT a forum for complaints in cause you weren't aware. This is a forum so that similar folks with similar experiences can share those experiences with others be they good or bad. It's a place to vent and a place to share. It's a community and not simply a place to throw a hissy-fit. There are good things about Uber (sometimes hard to find) and they can be shared here as well. This is a place for questions and answers and a place for sharing and community.
> I know most posts on most forums are negative but it does not need to be that way.


Ummm this specific forum you just posted in here is under the category "complaints" just saying. Try scrolling to top of this page and look at the sub category or even to the bottom where it says forums-community-complaints. So, this is where your free to voice any or all complaints you may have. If you don't want to read about people complaining maybe just don't come to this exact forum then? Not trying to be rude I am just trying to help.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Yes, I actually had a rude pax expect me to entertain him.


He was just asking you to earn that "Entertaining Driver" badge that is so coveted!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> This is NOT a forum for complaints in cause you weren't aware.


Really? I could have sworn I was posting under _*Complaints*_. Hmmm.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> He was just asking you to earn that "Entertaining Driver" badge that is so coveted!


LOL! No thanks. Coveted or not, I don't plan on being the "total Uber driver package."


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I was headed to Orange County, but as I was driving through Diamond Bar, I got a ping so I stopped. Picked up this dude (weirdo) who got in the front seat with me, and then proceeded to complain about his previous Uber driver who 'abandoned him' at Carl's Jr.  To make matters worse, he tells me he lives with his mother, and she has autism, and he takes care of her. Then he keeps complaining (again) about the Uber driver, calling him an "asshole" and then tells me he was "freezing his balls off" while waiting for the Uber driver who abandoned him. So I pull up to his mother's house and end the trip and he sits there looking at me. I get another ping, so I accept it, and tell him "I have to go now" and he's staring at me (checking me out, eww). So he shakes my hand and gets out. I then proceed to get my hand sanitizer out and clean my hands, then off to my next pickup, which was also in Diamond Bar.
> 
> This pick up lands me smack dab in the middle of downtown LA (YUCK). I hate driving in downtown LA, but away I go. I drop off my passengers, and then proceed to get tons of pings, all from cheap-asses who are "POOL" - but guess what? I don't know what's going on, but I'm not seeing "POOL" on the pings anymore. I don't know it's POOL until AFTER I get to the pax pick up location! Is Uber doing something sneaky now? So I take this cheapstake to her destination, and I get a whopping $2.62 out of all that - wow. So the next ping I get, I take it and again, come to find out it's another POOL once I get to the destination! So I canceled it before the rider came to the car and selected "do not charge rider." I do NOT want POOLS. They are cheap and a waste of my time.
> 
> ...


LA sounds exactly like DC. The same crap pax. How can that be? They won't come outside even though they just ordered the ride. 
And none of them tip. Coast to Coast crappy pax. What is wrong with these people.


----------



## hanrahan01 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I was headed to Orange County, but as I was driving through Diamond Bar, I got a ping so I stopped. Picked up this dude (weirdo) who got in the front seat with me, and then proceeded to complain about his previous Uber driver who 'abandoned him' at Carl's Jr.  To make matters worse, he tells me he lives with his mother, and she has autism, and he takes care of her. Then he keeps complaining (again) about the Uber driver, calling him an "asshole" and then tells me he was "freezing his balls off" while waiting for the Uber driver who abandoned him. So I pull up to his mother's house and end the trip and he sits there looking at me. I get another ping, so I accept it, and tell him "I have to go now" and he's staring at me (checking me out, eww). So he shakes my hand and gets out. I then proceed to get my hand sanitizer out and clean my hands, then off to my next pickup, which was also in Diamond Bar.
> 
> This pick up lands me smack dab in the middle of downtown LA (YUCK). I hate driving in downtown LA, but away I go. I drop off my passengers, and then proceed to get tons of pings, all from cheap-asses who are "POOL" - but guess what? I don't know what's going on, but I'm not seeing "POOL" on the pings anymore. I don't know it's POOL until AFTER I get to the pax pick up location! Is Uber doing something sneaky now? So I take this cheapstake to her destination, and I get a whopping $2.62 out of all that - wow. So the next ping I get, I take it and again, come to find out it's another POOL once I get to the destination! So I canceled it before the rider came to the car and selected "do not charge rider." I do NOT want POOLS. They are cheap and a waste of my time.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the world of ridesharing. I drive a Boston taxi and still get decent tips from better than 75% of my passengers.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

roadman said:


> LA sounds exactly like DC. The same crap pax. How can that be? They won't come outside even though they just ordered the ride.
> And none of them tip. Coast to Coast crappy pax. What is wrong with these people.


They're inconsiderate. I look at it this way - someone is performing a "service" for you - just like a waiter who brings your food, a hairdresser who does your hair, etc. Would you NOT tip them? Of course not. So you should always tip your driver! But I blame Uber for part of this - they have made it such that the pax think they shouldn't tip.

Last night, I got a tip - first one in a LONG time. The people were nice, too. So once in a blue moon, I get great pax. But 95% of the time, they're crappy.


----------



## hanrahan01 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Jeez, someone sounds bitter.
> 
> My pax don't ask for free stuff. I only provide phone chargers, and hard candy. Most of the time, they don't even use the phone chargers. Most of the time, it's for the longer trips, and I don't mind.
> 
> I do NOT provide water! If they start asking for me to "entertain" them, I tell them they should have hired a limo. Yes, I actually had a rude pax expect me to entertain him.


Just do the old Seinfeld trick and tell your passenger your hard of hearing.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

hanrahan01 said:


> Just do the old Seinfeld trick and tell your passenger your hard of hearing.


LOL! I love it!


----------



## LeftLaneLosers (Mar 8, 2016)

To anyone with missing trips: Send uber support a message with enough info as you remember. Date, approx time, street, name of pax if you remember... They know where to find the trip and will refund you if you're persistent enough to get to an actual human in the U.S.

I had all mine credited and some of them all I could remember was the date, approx time, street, male or female pax.

Again, they know where these trips are, they're just hoping you won't bother chasing them


----------



## Shana (Oct 20, 2016)

SoobieDriver said:


> I'm in Denver and I had a couple no shows cancelations not show up either? I really hope uber didn't stop paying out on those and not even tell us. If they did I'm waiting 2 mins top for any pax now!


Screenshot your waybill before canceling... I've had a few no shows disappear off the ride history completely


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Lol..thats cuz you prob ugly


Listen dorkface. What did you not read correctly? I said I've had guys ask me out. I even had a compliment say "you're a very pretty woman". So yes, that's must mean I'm ugly.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I was headed to Orange County, but as I was driving through Diamond Bar, I got a ping so I stopped. Picked up this dude (weirdo) who got in the front seat with me, and then proceeded to complain about his previous Uber driver who 'abandoned him' at Carl's Jr.  To make matters worse, he tells me he lives with his mother, and she has autism, and he takes care of her. Then he keeps complaining (again) about the Uber driver, calling him an "asshole" and then tells me he was "freezing his balls off" while waiting for the Uber driver who abandoned him. So I pull up to his mother's house and end the trip and he sits there looking at me. I get another ping, so I accept it, and tell him "I have to go now" and he's staring at me (checking me out, eww). So he shakes my hand and gets out. I then proceed to get my hand sanitizer out and clean my hands, then off to my next pickup, which was also in Diamond Bar.
> 
> This pick up lands me smack dab in the middle of downtown LA (YUCK). I hate driving in downtown LA, but away I go. I drop off my passengers, and then proceed to get tons of pings, all from cheap-asses who are "POOL" - but guess what? I don't know what's going on, but I'm not seeing "POOL" on the pings anymore. I don't know it's POOL until AFTER I get to the pax pick up location! Is Uber doing something sneaky now? So I take this cheapstake to her destination, and I get a whopping $2.62 out of all that - wow. So the next ping I get, I take it and again, come to find out it's another POOL once I get to the destination! So I canceled it before the rider came to the car and selected "do not charge rider." I do NOT want POOLS. They are cheap and a waste of my time.
> 
> ...


I guess being a girl has a rough aspect, from creepy guys, but I used to drive in Hollywood red & white taxi back in the 70s, when I was young and handsome, and got hit on by gays a lot, who, despite my telling them I was straight, couldn't grasp the fact that if I wanted a BJ, it would have to be a chick. They somehow believed that even though I was straight, it would feel the same. Maybe so, but that's not the point --- Jeezus, I can't imagine looking down there and seeing a dude working on me, yech, it's just not going to work, sorry. Well, in a weird way, I think I got it how it might feel to be a chick getting hit on all the time. It's not fun, so I feel for ya. But, for the other issues, welcome to Uber biz, and in the taxi world, its not much better, and it has its' own set of problems, like getting rides stolen all the time by other drivers ( no app to secure your rider ). Some people are cheap, that's life.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I post a lot of complaints because I have legitimate complaints. I see the system as flawed. I see there are room for improvements. I think that there should be consequences on BOTH SIDES for rude drivers and pax. But there isn't.


Do you drive days or nights? Most gals I know drive days, fewer crazies. Work the airport, get a lot of professional types.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Listen dorkface. What did you not read correctly? I said I've had guys ask me out. I even had a compliment say "you're a very pretty woman". So yes, that's must mean I'm ugly.


Pshhh.....you keep telling your self that.
One day someone might even ask you out outside of your dreams


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I guess being a girl has a rough aspect, from creepy guys, but I used to drive in Hollywood red & white taxi back in the 70s, when I was young and handsome, and got hit on by gays a lot, who, despite my telling them I was straight, couldn't grasp the fact that if I wanted a BJ, it would have to be a chick. They somehow believed that even though I was straight, it would feel the same. Maybe so, but that's not the point --- Jeezus, I can't imagine looking down there and seeing a dude working on me, yech, it's just not going to work, sorry. Well, in a weird way, I think I got it how it might feel to be a chick getting hit on all the time. It's not fun, so I feel for ya. But, for the other issues, welcome to Uber biz, and in the taxi world, its not much better, and it has its' own set of problems, like getting rides stolen all the time by other drivers ( no app to secure your rider ). Some people are cheap, that's life.


That's something I didn't think about, you being a taxi driver and having your riders stolen by another taxi. And yeah, people ARE very cheap, especially the ones with money!

Gay people (both men and women) I think look at straight people as a challenge, if you will. I have been hit on repeatedly by lesbians, and when I tell them homey don't play dat, they keep trying. Lol. You just have to laugh. Or consider it a compliment. I guess the straights guys should stay out of West Hollywood!

Being a woman Uber driver does pose certain challenges, but I seem to manage okay. I just remain professional, respectful...however, if someone disrespects me, they must leave my vehicle immediately. I don't consider a guy asking me to come in a bar and have a drink disrespectful (it's happened on several occasions). I just politely decline, and tell him that I can't because I'm working.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Do you drive days or nights? Most gals I know drive days, fewer crazies. Work the airport, get a lot of professional types.


I drive at night. I like to sleep in - never really been a 9 to 5 kind of person. Maybe I should try to acclimate myself to days. And yeah, the airport thing is a good idea, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Pshhh.....you keep telling your self that.
> One day someone might even ask you out outside of your dreams


LOL! What is your problem? You seem obsessed and deranged (get a dictionary if you're not sure what that means), and get a life too while you're at it.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> LOL! What is your problem? You seem obsessed and deranged (get a dictionary if you're not sure what that means), and get a life too while you're at it.


All you do here is complain. 
Complain that people dont tip, no one is going to tip you based on your attitude.
Im sure you give off negative vibe as soon as anyone gets in the car.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> All you do here is complain.
> Complain that people dont tip, no one is going to tip you based on your attitude.
> Im sure you give off negative vibe as soon as anyone gets in the car.


Don't ASSume you know me because of a few complaints. I believe my complaints are legit, and I think most people here would agree.

I'm actually very friendly and courteous. It's not me, it's them. They're cheap.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Don't ASSume you know me because of a few complaints. I believe my complaints are legit, and I think most people here would agree.
> 
> I'm actually very friendly and courteous. It's not me, it's them. They're cheap.


I can guarantee that you dont tip ur ubers either.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> I can guarantee that you dont tip ur ubers either.


You're something else. How the hell do you know what I do or don't do? Your obsession with me is turning a bit creepy.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> You're something else. How the hell do you know what I do or don't do? Your obsession with me is turning a bit creepy.


Thats another problem. You think people obsessed with you or hit on you.
Trust me, no one from any of your pax cares to hit on you or obsessed.
You keep beggin for compliments


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Thats another problem. You think people obsessed with you or hit on you.
> Trust me, no one from any of your pax cares to hit on you or obsessed.
> You keep beggin for compliments


So now you're a psychologist? Perfect. I don't know why I'm engaging with you. You're nuttier than a fruitcake.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> So now you're a psychologist? Perfect. I don't know why I'm engaging with you. You're nuttier than a fruitcake.


Once again. You trying to defend you self by calling me names.
Low low self esteem.
Keep telling your pax how your an actres doing uber part time


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Anyways im done.
I basically just trolled you.
And you went along.
Well it was fun.
Bed time


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Once again. You trying to defend you self by calling me names.
> Low low self esteem.
> Keep telling your pax how your an actres doing uber part time


I'm calling you names because you started shit with me first, and are being rude. You're also assuming you know me (when you don't). You are the one with the low self-esteem, and you're projecting onto me. Maybe you have "girl" issues? Are you a serial killer? What's your deal?

I don't lie to my pax and I'm not an actress. What in the world gave you that idea? And why am I still engaging with you?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Anyways im done.
> I basically just trolled you.
> And you went along.
> Well it was fun.
> Bed time


Duh, yeah, I already knew that, I was playing along too! Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I'm calling you names because you started shit with me first, and are being rude. You're also assuming you know me (when you don't). You are the one with the low self-esteem, and you're projecting onto me. Maybe you have "girl" issues? Are you a serial killer? What's your deal?
> 
> I don't lie to my pax and I'm not an actress. What in the world gave you that idea? And why am I still engaging with you?


No im a cereal killer.
And yes...typical mentality...calling people cereal killer
With milk


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> No im a cereal killer.
> And yes...typical mentality...calling people cereal killer
> With milk


There's nothing typical about me honey. I like frosted flakes myself. Goodnight, you look like you could use some sleep.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> There's nothing typical about me honey. I like frosted flakes myself. Goodnight, you look like you could use some sleep.


Thats the moment when all your matches on tinder consist of lusky grandmas.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Thats the moment when all your matches on tinder consist of lusky grandmas.


I don't even know what Tinder is - LOL! Must be a dating app that you young desperate kids use these days. Nighty-night!


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I don't even know what Tinder is - LOL! Must be a dating app that you young desperate kids use these days. Nighty-night!


No. Tinder is a baby sitting service


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I hear ya. Lyft is not much better from my experience. There is a tip option on the app that 3/4 of pax do not use. Ive been driving over 2 yrs, still amazes me that OTHER DRIVERS, most bartenders and servers do not tip. Ive dropped off parties of four in swanky neighborhoods here and not one person gives me a tip. I feel that as a consumer, you should ask whether you can tip or if there is a tip included. No excuses, especially if youve been using Uber for a while. I always tip my drivers and so do my sisters and friends. Uber has created lots of cheap entitled passengers. However I decided to drive last night and my first fare was a $36.00 fare with a brand new Uber user. Nice guy who actually asked me if he can tip!! I explained yes he can , in cash, and that there is no tip included in the fare. When I dropped him off he ran inside his house ans got $10 and gave it to me. Pax like that make my night. Ive had horrible days where I get nothing but tiny fares and no tips, weve all been there. And then there are nights where I get alot of good fares. Thankfully we dont have POOL here in Phx but I hear its coming-what a waste of time for the driver and none of us want it.

QUOTE="Ubergirlzz, post: 2003199, member: 87903"]Well, I was headed to Orange County, but as I was driving through Diamond Bar, I got a ping so I stopped. Picked up this dude (weirdo) who got in the front seat with me, and then proceeded to complain about his previous Uber driver who 'abandoned him' at Carl's Jr.  To make matters worse, he tells me he lives with his mother, and she has autism, and he takes care of her. Then he keeps complaining (again) about the Uber driver, calling him an "asshole" and then tells me he was "freezing his balls off" while waiting for the Uber driver who abandoned him. So I pull up to his mother's house and end the trip and he sits there looking at me. I get another ping, so I accept it, and tell him "I have to go now" and he's staring at me (checking me out, eww). So he shakes my hand and gets out. I then proceed to get my hand sanitizer out and clean my hands, then off to my next pickup, which was also in Diamond Bar.

This pick up lands me smack dab in the middle of downtown LA (YUCK). I hate driving in downtown LA, but away I go. I drop off my passengers, and then proceed to get tons of pings, all from cheap-asses who are "POOL" - but guess what? I don't know what's going on, but I'm not seeing "POOL" on the pings anymore. I don't know it's POOL until AFTER I get to the pax pick up location! Is Uber doing something sneaky now? So I take this cheapstake to her destination, and I get a whopping $2.62 out of all that - wow. So the next ping I get, I take it and again, come to find out it's another POOL once I get to the destination! So I canceled it before the rider came to the car and selected "do not charge rider." I do NOT want POOLS. They are cheap and a waste of my time.

I then pick up three pax from a fancy restaurant in LA, and pull up in front. I see the valet guy coming over to me, so I roll down the window and tell him "I'm picking someone up" - I didn't tell him I was Uber, and I don't have the stickers on the window either, so they don't know. He proceeds to tell me to "drive around to the side of the building" - so I don't move - and the dude is giving me dirty looks, and then the pax comes up to my window and says: "Are you Ubergrlzzz?" I said "Yes, _hurry up_ and get in, that guy wants me to move!" So the three of them get in and weren't friendly. Maybe they didn't appreciate my curt "hurry up and get in" but pax don't understand how hard it can be for an Uber driver to navigate through downtown LA. We can't just stop anywhere. Geez.

So then, tonight I had three "no-shows". I always wait the customary 5 min., then hit cancel and "rider no-show" so I can collect the $3.75 fee. Well, tonight, my no-shows are not showing up on my trip history, and the $3.75 no show fee isn't showing up either. I sent a message to Uber, let's see if they fix it.

And worst of all... *no tips tonight*, and I completed 12. Even took a guy to LAX. No tip! I'd like to know why people go out to eat at a fancy restaurant, order drinks in a bar, etc., you know they're spending $$ and tipping the server and bartender, but they can't afford a few bucks for their driver? It's such crap. I'm tired of cheap people. [/QUOTE]


Ubergirlzz said:


> Well, I was headed to Orange County, but as I was driving through Diamond Bar, I got a ping so I stopped. Picked up this dude (weirdo) who got in the front seat with me, and then proceeded to complain about his previous Uber driver who 'abandoned him' at Carl's Jr.  To make matters worse, he tells me he lives with his mother, and she has autism, and he takes care of her. Then he keeps complaining (again) about the Uber driver, calling him an "asshole" and then tells me he was "freezing his balls off" while waiting for the Uber driver who abandoned him. So I pull up to his mother's house and end the trip and he sits there looking at me. I get another ping, so I accept it, and tell him "I have to go now" and he's staring at me (checking me out, eww). So he shakes my hand and gets out. I then proceed to get my hand sanitizer out and clean my hands, then off to my next pickup, which was also in Diamond Bar.
> 
> This pick up lands me smack dab in the middle of downtown LA (YUCK). I hate driving in downtown LA, but away I go. I drop off my passengers, and then proceed to get tons of pings, all from cheap-asses who are "POOL" - but guess what? I don't know what's going on, but I'm not seeing "POOL" on the pings anymore. I don't know it's POOL until AFTER I get to the pax pick up location! Is Uber doing something sneaky now? So I take this cheapstake to her destination, and I get a whopping $2.62 out of all that - wow. So the next ping I get, I take it and again, come to find out it's another POOL once I get to the destination! So I canceled it before the rider came to the car and selected "do not charge rider." I do NOT want POOLS. They are cheap and a waste of my time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Kaz said:


> I hear ya. Lyft is not much better from my experience. There is a tip option on the app that 3/4 of pax do not use. Ive been driving over 2 yrs, still amazes me that OTHER DRIVERS, most bartenders and servers do not tip. Ive dropped off parties of four in swanky neighborhoods here and not one person gives me a tip. I feel that as a consumer, you should ask whether you can tip or if there is a tip included. No excuses, especially if youve been using Uber for a while. I always tip my drivers and so do my sisters and friends. Uber has created lots of cheap entitled passengers. However I decided to drive last night and my first fare was a $36.00 fare with a brand new Uber user. Nice guy who actually asked me if he can tip!! I explained yes he can , in cash, and that there is no tip included in the fare. When I dropped him off he ran inside his house ans got $10 and gave it to me. Pax like that make my night. Ive had horrible days where I get nothing but tiny fares and no tips, weve all been there. And then there are nights where I get alot of good fares. Thankfully we dont have POOL here in Phx but I hear its coming-what a waste of time for the driver and none of us want it.


I used to drive for Lyft, and I thought the pax were a little higher caliber of people - but some of them could be a bit snooty. That's interesting that bartenders and servers don't tip you. Whenever I take home a bartender or server, they always tip. You know, now that I'm an Uber driver, I tip my server MORE than the standard 15 to 20%. I usually tip around 25%, because I know first-hand how hard us service people work. People might think driving around all day is an easy job, but it's not because there's much more to it than just driving around. You have to be pleasant (when you don't feel like it), you have to navigate well (even when you navigation system is wonky), and you have to know the art of conversation, when to talk, and when to shut up. I can pretty much tell right away if my pax want to chat or not. It's about 50/50.

I agree with you that Uber has created the entitled pax. I hope you don't get POOL because I personally think it's a nightmare for the driver. It's great for the pax, though. I just ignore any POOL pings I get.

Well kids, I'm off for my Friday night drive. Have fun, and be safe out there. Cheers!


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

evad77 said:


> I drive in Toronto and once I got spit on and twice been punched in the head while driving and uber left me hung out to dry, I told uber any more problems in the car I'll handle them myself, if it means beating up a rider so be it, I'm in my 50s and have handicap tag as my legs don't work properly any more but I'm trained mixed martial arts and last September a young guy around 20 was swearing at me and calling me names so I pulled over and said sir ride is over out you go , he took a swing at me and missed and I said would you like to continue this on the sidewalk, he looked at the tag and said bring it on old man, I love it when they say that, we got out he took another swing and missed and then he was dropped with one punch and it broke his jaw as he was crying you broke my face, I said sir I asked if you wanted to continue on the sidewalk and I didn't get out to dance,I'm 5'9 and 265 , it's hard to defend yourself from a punch from the back seat but lots of fun when I see them face to face, I had the camera rolling on the trip and he didn't complain to uber


I thought Canadians were supposed to be friendly...did you say something bad about hockey?


----------

